# Where to go in Athens



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi there, my brother lives on the coast just outside Athens. I am getting my passport sorted out next month and plan on spending 2 weeks with him and his family. Any advice on what I can see there and how much things such as meals cost over there?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the Acropolis, and the Plaka, and the museums. I liked the Byzantine museum. 

One of my favorite places near there was a little island called Aegina. It was about two hours from Pireus by ferry. It was beautiful, and the day we went, we were the only tourists there.


----------



## Neil (Aug 12, 2007)

I have not been there for a while (17 years) however the Beach man that is the place to go. When I was there you had to pay to get on the beach (the good beaches). I think it was Ano Voula or some place south of Athens kind of like near Glyfada. Oh yes and the night life of Glyfada I hear is fun just use a cab to get around or a designated driver.


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

I also recommend going to the beaches and museums. Of course, there's a lot to do, and you have to choose based on your personal interests.


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

here are few places to visit:

-Monastiraki (by the Metro station)- open market (particularly on Sundays)
if a car is available drive to Cape Sounio (fantastic 'bendy' road by the sea). Sounio is about 65 km from Athens.
Take Syggrou Avenue and towards the end keep right and follow signs for Glyfada
Watch the sunset at Sounio by Poseidon's Temple;it is fantastic.
-Stop for a coffee at Flisvos Marina(by Faliro) - it can be visited by Metro as well
-Stop to eat at the tavernas by the sea at Anavissos - after you pass the long beach and the car park - you will probably see people surf there. Anavissos is 45 km - or 1 hrs drive from Athens.
- In Athens visit Lycabetus hill - fantastic view of Athens
- the new Acropolis meuseum and Acropolis
-Syntagma Square and the Parliament and watch the change of the guards 'on the hour' (at 12:00 on Sunday you will find a lot of people there watching and taking pictures) . 

-from Syntagma go down Ermou Avenue for 'window shopping'
From Syntagma you can take the tour with the open top bus (18 €) that has 15 stops and it is worth it hop-on / hop off and the ticket valid for 24 hrs...probably the best way to see and learn about Athens.
-visit Kolonaki square and walk around for 'window shopping' and have a coffee there (expect to pay around €4.50 for a coffee in Syntagma / in posh places by the sea / Kolonaki / Zonars at Lycabetus hill.

I hope that helps












synthia said:


> Well, the Acropolis, and the Plaka, and the museums. I liked the Byzantine museum.
> 
> One of my favorite places near there was a little island called Aegina. It was about two hours from Pireus by ferry. It was beautiful, and the day we went, we were the only tourists there.


----------

